# Red battery light indicator lit up on dash?



## ltngbg99 (Apr 17, 2001)

I turned on my car last night and the red battery light stayed lit up on the dash. The car starts and runs fine. What's wrong?


----------



## Gina (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: Red battery light indicator lit up on dash? (ltngbg99)*

Not sure what is causing that. Have you checked in your owners manuel to see what it might be from???


----------



## sarah_c (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Red battery light indicator lit up on dash? (Gina)*

you might need battery fluid (water).


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: Red battery light indicator lit up on dash? (sarah_c)*

im pretty sure there are no sensors in the battery concerning water levels, or any sensors in the battery.


----------



## ltngbg99 (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Red battery light indicator lit up on dash? (Turbobug)*

Owners's manual say that it may be charging problem. I've noticed no problem however. If I disconnect the battery will the warning light reset? I'm going to do everything possible to stay clear of the dealership.


----------



## cheesewhiz (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Red battery light indicator lit up on dash? (ltngbg99)*

As I understand it, this might be caused by a fault in the cabling, resulting in the ECU posting a fault code. I'd check your connectors and cables over before taking it in, just in case it's an obvious problem.
I'd give more details on this, but I'm in L.A. right now, and my 1.8T reference guide is sitting 600 miles away in San Francisco


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Red battery light indicator lit up on dash? (cheesewhiz)*

Either an alternator charging sense termainal (or wire) problem, or a failed alternator output, or -possibly worst of all- a broken belt. -Check to see that the belt is okay fisrt, since if it has failed, you'll possibly kill the engine driving it with the water pump not being driven! -If the belt's good, it's either a low alternator output, a dead alternator output, or a fault with the charge sense.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Red battery light indicator lit up on dash? (cheesewhiz)*

In case of a dead (or rather low) alternator output, don't drive too far from home, especially not at night, since as soon as the battery runs out (much quicker with lights on, and/or AC on) you'll be knackered!


[Modified by VWAddict, 5:24 PM 6-3-2002]


----------



## ladyrobyn (Jun 7, 2013)

*ONLY speedo and odometer not working.*

I've been having the same issue where my Speedo doesn't nor does my odometer. My gas gauge seems to work okay, and my Tachometer works fine, its just the speedometer that doesn't seem to work. I checked the VSS on the front of the transmission and that was recently replaced, but I verified all was plugged in and solid. 
After doing some digging on google, i found this link  (speed sensor replacement) . and thats what I'm going to try next. I thought I'd pass that info on in hopes its helpful.


----------

